# Lookin for some ideas for our 09 Chevy Silverado (1 Ton)



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, we have a 09 Chevy Silverado 3500HD. Right now its stock (Except for Plow and Salter). We still need to get lettering done, but we want to stand out a lil, and we also want to do functional things.

Im taking a welding class this semester, and i can use the schools stuff, i just need to pay for supplies (just the metal). I want to make a backrack (headache rack). I know their are hundreds of homemade ones out there, but its hard do compile them, and go thou, and ask those people if they would do something diffrent if they could.

Mossman has a few things i like, he made a sweet rack, and did back up lights in his bumper... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98095

Im just looking for advice on it, and if i could get plans too, that would be cool...

We also want to look in to cost effective lights (strobes), we thought about a little window tint, maybe some diffrent rims and tires...

We havent made any decisions, but are looking for ideas. Please tell us your ideas...

Thanks

Oh, heres some pics, so you can see what we have to work with.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, resizin images...


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

why does it sit so outta level? the front is low


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

suzuki0702;996722 said:
 

> why does it sit so outta level? the front is low


Yea, we have been looking at timberlands (of firestone bags)... Its just cause its a 1 ton... The rear suspension is real stiff...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I know a lotta ppl color match stuff like door handles, grille, and the mirrors, and i think the "hood scoops" too...


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Im actually in the middle of building a backrack just like mossmans. haha


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

How much did you pickup that truck for?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

erkoehler;996832 said:


> how much did you pickup that truck for?


35,000 +/-...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

rusty_keg_3;996916 said:


> 35,000 +/-...


American? Holy crap


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You probably mean Timbrens. JJ wears Timberlands.

I really like the red on red on red...reminds me of someone I know.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a blue truck like yours, what doesn't impress me is the bumpers,especially the front,the corners are plastic,gets expensive if it gets hit. There are expensive components behind them. I have looked at aftermarket bumpers,they are very expensive. Also,I am short and I can't reach over the bedsides for tools. I have nerf bars but should have had steps made at bedside near toolbox. I have worktruck edition, the headliner is a light color,is easily smudged reaching for sunvisor or hitting ceiling with dirty hats. I got seat covers ASAP ,the darn seats are gray not vinyl. Skidplate comes with plow package,I haven't hit anything to see how strong it is. plowking


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

id build a rack like that TJS guy in that forum real clean
would be sweet to build a flatbed for that chevy 
find good deal on steel use the schools wire haha
heavy duty bumpers


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I really like the red. First thing I would get for it would be some rims and tires. 4-5 turns on the torsion bars and you have a whole new truck.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

You should probably get a better set of rims and some type of towing mirrors.


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

You should junk that beacon light and get a led light bar instead !


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Here's an idea for a back rack....*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59766&highlight=headache+rack

This is just what I did....some things I would do different or will change...better attachment points (since I filled the post holes no place to drop something else in if I need too)...more tie offs on the bars down the bed....bed line it right away....on your truck I would raise the rack all the way to the roofline so I could put on a full size bar...timberens too I think...other then that your truck looks like a money maker...good for you.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;997009 said:


> American? Holy crap


Yes...? It was paid off the week we got it...



bossman22;996823 said:


> Im actually in the middle of building a backrack just like mossmans. haha


Nice, any pics?



JohnnyRoyale;997011 said:


> You probably mean Timbrens. JJ wears Timberlands.
> 
> I really like the red on red on red...reminds me of someone I know.


Yea, i meant Timberns... Thanks, who dose the red remind you of?



plowking15;997031 said:


> I have a blue truck like yours, what doesn't impress me is the bumpers,especially the front,the corners are plastic,gets expensive if it gets hit. There are expensive components behind them. I have looked at aftermarket bumpers,they are very expensive. Also,I am short and I can't reach over the bedsides for tools. I have nerf bars but should have had steps made at bedside near toolbox. I have worktruck edition, the headliner is a light color,is easily smudged reaching for sunvisor or hitting ceiling with dirty hats. I got seat covers ASAP ,the darn seats are gray not vinyl. Skidplate comes with plow package,I haven't hit anything to see how strong it is. plowking


To get in the bed we just step on the tires... Do ther make nurf bars fot the bed?



cpsnowremoval;997055 said:


> id build a rack like that TJS guy in that forum real clean
> would be sweet to build a flatbed for that chevy
> find good deal on steel use the schools wire haha
> heavy duty bumpers





mossman381;997131 said:


> I really like the red. First thing I would get for it would be some rims and tires. 4-5 turns on the torsion bars and you have a whole new truck.


Yea, we had some nice Mickey T's and toyos' but they sucked for plowin...



THE-BOSS-PLOWS;997164 said:


> You should probably get a better set of rims and some type of towing mirrors.


We were just talkin about mirrors, like 3 days ago...



cleansweep007;997440 said:


> You should junk that beacon light and get a led light bar instead !


Yea, we have been lookin at hide-a-ways, and light bars... But they are pretty expensive... You gotta remember the truck is all paid off, and we have only plowed twice, until this last BIG storm... So, the truck buget is little... But it is growing.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

put them black rims back on, bigger tires like bfg ats, line x it, build mossmans rack, put an led lightbar, either crank the torision bars or get timbrens.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

And no I dont have any pics yet I will though.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

bossman22;998617 said:


> put them black rims back on, bigger tires like bfg ats, line x it, build mossmans rack, put an led lightbar, either crank the torision bars or get timbrens.


We sold the black rims, and we did the DIY liner... (herculiner), would bfg ats be good for plowin?



bossman22;998622 said:


> And no I dont have any pics yet I will though.


Ok, cool.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Humvee27;998606 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59766&highlight=headache+rack
> 
> This is just what I did....some things I would do different or will change...better attachment points (since I filled the post holes no place to drop something else in if I need too)...more tie offs on the bars down the bed....bed line it right away....on your truck I would raise the rack all the way to the roofline so I could put on a full size bar...timberens too I think...other then that your truck looks like a money maker...good for you.


That looks nice... You make a good point about having it tall, we will keep that in mind... Thanks


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is what I think you should do..IN three easy steps....
Step 1 remove BOSS and replace with WESTERN MVP 
Step 2 Drive to Michigan 
Step 3 leave truck, title, and keys in my drive way.


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well if the budget is small then you make do till you have more. Congrats on the truck she is a beauty !!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't crank timbrens without buying UCA's and HD tie-rods...

checkout this store for ideas.

http://dmaxstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=23_137&products_id=273


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

You said you had it paid off the week you bought it,, yet paid 35k for it?!!? You are half nuts! You can get a loaded F-350 or loaded 3500 for LESS then that if you paid cash.


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC (Dec 6, 2005)

35 grand I hope that included the salter and the plow and you still over paid!


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Nov 25, 2008)

Its a really nice truck. I would love to have a reg cab long box DMAX. The new style though 2011's. The new ones will be able to handle the biggest plows we can throw at them. I like the current trucks, and they handle quite a bit. But the new ones look like they will finally be able to compete frame/front end wise with my Super Duty.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

That does seem high. I had one place talked down to $31k on a fully loaded reg cab. That was before the rebates.


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

timbrens for front and back makes the payload way better.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nixray;998699 said:


> Step 1 remove BOSS and replace with WESTERN MVP


.......


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Did I miss something, were are the black rims???. I have 285 BFG AT tires. I haven't had any trouble with them. I guess it depends on how wet and heavy the snow is. Heavy snow is not going to move very good with any tire.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

cleansweep007;998726 said:


> Well if the budget is small then you make do till you have more. Congrats on the truck she is a beauty !!


Yea, just lookin for ideas for when their is more monay... Thanks



EGLC;998877 said:


> Don't crank timbrens without buying UCA's and HD tie-rods...
> 
> checkout this store for ideas.
> 
> http://dmaxstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=23_137&products_id=273


Ok, thanks



Stuffdeer;998885 said:


> You said you had it paid off the week you bought it,, yet paid 35k for it?!!? You are half nuts! You can get a loaded F-350 or loaded 3500 for LESS then that if you paid cash.


That was in the middle of a big storm last year.



MikeLawnSnowLLC;998911 said:


> 35 grand I hope that included the salter and the plow and you still over paid!


No, the plow came with it tho...



05Duramax073;998954 said:


> Its a really nice truck. I would love to have a reg cab long box DMAX. The new style though 2011's. The new ones will be able to handle the biggest plows we can throw at them. I like the current trucks, and they handle quite a bit. But the new ones look like they will finally be able to compete frame/front end wise with my Super Duty.


Yea, if we wouldnt have had to rush to buy it, it would be a crew cab, dmax, longbed, all the options... Maybe a doolly too...



andcon83;998956 said:


> That does seem high. I had one place talked down to $31k on a fully loaded reg cab. That was before the rebates.





Skid Mark;999101 said:


> timbrens for front and back makes the payload way better.


Ok, roughtl how much would that cost?



mossman381;999173 said:


> Did I miss something, were are the black rims???. I have 285 BFG AT tires. I haven't had any trouble with them. I guess it depends on how wet and heavy the snow is. Heavy snow is not going to move very good with any tire.


We sold them... I will find some pics...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I dont remember the sizes.. But they were Mickey Thompsons, and im pretty sure they were Toyo tires...]

And we had the driver side mirror fixed since this pic... (thats why you dont throw snow shovels around a BRAND NEW truck, it had less than 50 miles on it... literally)


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

nice looking truck!! i wouldn't do a thing to improve it...man one thing i would do it take off that salter and put it on one of you older trucks.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Jay brown;999487 said:


> nice looking truck!! i wouldn't do a thing to improve it...man one thing i would do it take off that salter and put it on one of you older trucks.


Thanks man... We thought about it, but we sold all 3 of our dodge ram 2500's... And now its just my brothers 99 Chevy 2500 Ext Cab, Short Bed, thats his daily driver... This red truck spends most of its time sittin in a garage, waitin for snow. Or to pull the mowers in the summer...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Why in the heck did you take off those rims and tires? They looked good.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

mossman381;999594 said:


> Why in the heck did you take off those rims and tires? They looked good.


if you've been following this member you'll see he's not all right in the head....he also bought a meyers plow for over $6k I believe he claimed......


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

EGLC;999601 said:


> if you've been following this member you'll see he's not all right in the head....he also bought a meyers plow for over $6k I believe he claimed......


Hahahaha

I still say its because he drinks out of rusty kegs


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossman381;999594 said:


> Why in the heck did you take off those rims and tires? They looked good.


They sucked for plowing, and i think they werent balanced correctly... It was bad for the truck...



EGLC;999601 said:


> if you've been following this member you'll see he's not all right in the head....he also bought a meyers plow for over $6k I believe he claimed......


I thought, it was my brothers plow... NOT mine, i thought he said like 6K... But i guess i was wrong. You have to remember im not perfect like you. Im only 17 years old. I go to school, i dont have all day to sit on my computer with my finger up my A$$ like some ppl... (not saying you do, but their are some outh there)... And for my age, i would say i know more than any other kid in my school, and i go to a 2000 student vocational school...



s&mll;999655 said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> I still say its because he drinks out of rusty kegs


That was once...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh, and i didnt say 6K... I said...



rusty_keg_3;888299 said:


> I dont think so... It was over $5,000 new... So, if this sells for $1200 again, u think they will have to spend $3600 on cylinders, pump, mount, and controller? Maybe if they bought all new stuff...





ScottPA;888307 said:


> 5,000$ new??? Just bought my 8.5' Fisher Extreme V for 4,900 installed. How the heck could that be worth over 5,000 new?





rusty_keg_3;888320 said:


> Not sure, its my bros plow...


And heres the link to the thread... I said 5K, then, said i wasnt sure tho...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91812&highlight=wiseguys


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Before 








After

Look at the height differrence the after looks like an old chevy level and high comapred to the before where it sits low. did you boost the front end up at all .


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey, for 17 your doing alright.... doesn't matter what you paid for it now... its yours..... best thing I did was letter my truck... I really like the way mine came out but do a search for "black Irishes" truck.... alot of people don't like it but I think hes got it spot on! If you want to stand out, thats the way to do it!

Good luck!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

andcon83;998956 said:


> That does seem high. I had one place talked down to $31k on a fully loaded reg cab. That was before the rebates.


Well, MSRP is...$32,215.00
What ppl are paying... $30,926.00
I found this on KBB...
http://www.kbb.com/new-cars/chevrol...icing-report?id=246525&category=pickup#survey

Then the plow...
List... $5983.04
Sale...$4635.00
I found these at Equiptment Specialists...
http://www.kbb.com/new-cars/chevrol...icing-report?id=246525&category=pickup#survey

So, List for truck is... 32,215 + 5983.04= $38,198.04...
The cost/sale is... 30,926 + 4635.00= $35,561

I said around 35K "35,000 +/-"... So, acording to KBB, and Equiptment Specialists prices, we saved about $500... And i dont know if that price includes instillation and set up...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

cat320;1000183 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, If you look in the pic, the truck was jacked up a LITTLE bit, that was right after we but those on there... But i think my bro may have messed with the t bars...



Mick76;1000189 said:


> Hey, for 17 your doing alright.... doesn't matter what you paid for it now... its yours..... best thing I did was letter my truck... I really like the way mine came out but do a search for "black Irishes" truck.... alot of people don't like it but I think hes got it spot on! If you want to stand out, thats the way to do it!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, i cant claim it as my truck tho... Its 1/2 mine, 1/2 my bros. He started the company like 10 years ago. Now im working on buying my way into the company. Like i bought that salter, so now i own a lil more of the company now...


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I have seen new chevy plow trucks advertised with a plow for 27,5


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Doesnt matter what the hell he paid for it, they like it and its paid off.
I would level out the front end. Timbrens won't give you any lift, but it will drop a lot less with the plow. 
As far as lights- hideaways give you a lot of coverage for not all that much $ and just go with a mini led lightbar like a mini justice, or sho-me. 10 min in the strobe light forum will answer a lot of your ?'s on lights. Also tint always seem to do a lot, I know I really like how it looks on my truck.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

WilliamOak;1001379 said:


> Doesnt matter what the hell he paid for it, they like it and its paid off.
> I would level out the front end. Timbrens won't give you any lift, but it will drop a lot less with the plow.
> As far as lights- hideaways give you a lot of coverage for not all that much $ and just go with a mini led lightbar like a mini justice, or sho-me. 10 min in the strobe light forum will answer a lot of your ?'s on lights. Also tint always seem to do a lot, I know I really like how it looks on my truck.


Thank you. I just looked in the Ohio Auto and RV. I found a 2010 Chevy Silverado 2500HD, regularcab, longbed, 6.0L, (all the same as ours)... Well, it had a 8 ft Meyer on it, and they want over $38,000...

Ok, i will look in the lighting thread. That tint looks nice, what % is that you got?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I got 35%, mostly because its still legal in IL. idk what the tint laws are in OH?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I wouldn't put any tint on my truck. I have done that and you can't see very well at night. Even the very light tint makes seeing out hard. Also causes reflections at night too.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

WilliamOak;1002275 said:


> I got 35%, mostly because its still legal in IL. idk what the tint laws are in OH?


Me either, i could findout



mossman381;1002280 said:


> I wouldn't put any tint on my truck. I have done that and you can't see very well at night. Even the very light tint makes seeing out hard. Also causes reflections at night too.


You make a valid point... It dose help the look of the truck tho... I kno you did some color matching, but i forget what all you did. Could you refresh my memory, well i know your grill...


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I thought I was going to regret the tint, but to be honest I really have noticed any difference plowing. I also have 2 sets of backup lights (under the bumper and on the cab guard) along with work lights on my lightbar


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

WilliamOak;1002296 said:


> I thought I was going to regret the tint, but to be honest I really have noticed any difference plowing. I also have 2 sets of backup lights (under the bumper and on the cab guard) along with work lights on my lightbar


So if you dont turn those lights on, would it suck?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

If I were in a 100% dark area, yea. but even without the tint plowing without any type of backup lights sucks.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have only done my grill so far. I have been plowing and making some wings for my plow, so I have not had any time to do anything else. Hopefully I will be done plowing tomorrow and I will be able to pull off the front bumper. I plan on painting everything that can be painted. I might just go buy the door handles. I will post pics when I get something done.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Copy this guy and you will be good to go  http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75290


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

WilliamOak;1002302 said:


> If I were in a 100% dark area, yea. but even without the tint plowing without any type of backup lights sucks.


You also make a good point.



mossman381;1002307 said:


> I have only done my grill so far. I have been plowing and making some wings for my plow, so I have not had any time to do anything else. Hopefully I will be done plowing tomorrow and I will be able to pull off the front bumper. I plan on painting everything that can be painted. I might just go buy the door handles. I will post pics when I get something done.


Ok, i will keep my eyes peeled.



mossman381;1002370 said:


> Copy this guy and you will be good to go  http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75290


I was looking at this truck last night... The thing is, i havent found very many accesories for the Chevy NBS...I know most of that is universal stuff tho.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Has anyone suggested he sell it and buy a Ford?

:laughing: :laughing: !


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Dont buy bfgs... not if its going to be pulling loads. get some nitto terra grapplers, level it, body color handles etc. chrome is nice but everyone does it


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;1003360 said:


> Has anyone suggested he sell it and buy a Ford?
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: !


HAHAHAHA... NOT! (Borat Voice).



87chevy;1003387 said:


> Dont buy bfgs... not if its going to be pulling loads. get some nitto terra grapplers, level it, body color handles etc. chrome is nice but everyone does it


Ok, any chrome on there... I like a lil, but not a ton...


----------

